# What do newly hatched shrimplets eat?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have some berried shrimps. Wonder what everybody is feeding to the newly hatched shrimplets? Just want a little survey as some one already told me he does not feed anything special to them. Do you just feed them the regular stuffs adult shrimps are eating too? I have heard many times from shrimp guys that their shrimplets just disappear gradually. Is there anything special which will increase the chance of survival for the shrimplets? Does it matter what types of special foods for different types of shrimps. Currently my berried shrimps are CRS. Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow... that was fast William . If you don't already have one in your tank, an Indian Almond leaf can grow 'afwucks' that are microscopic foods that colonize on some surfaces. Shrimplets are also capable of eating adult food items as well. 

Hopefully that helps!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what Stuart said....lol from my experience they eat everything the adults eat


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Wow... that was fast William . If you don't already have one in your tank, an Indian Almond leaf can grow 'afwucks' that are microscopic foods that colonize on some surfaces. Shrimplets are also capable of eating adult food items as well.
> 
> Hopefully that helps!
> 
> ...


Luckily the berried ones are not the shrimps from you, Stuart. No teenage pregnancy.  These are two berried CRS. Not sure the eggs will hatch. Nice to know the trick though. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i dont feed my baby cherries anything. there is enough algea and left over food in the tank that the babies take care of themselves.


----------

